# Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Dezembro 2022



## Gilmet (1 Dez 2022 às 00:00)

Aviso MeteoPT.com
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Hawk (1 Dez 2022 às 09:40)

Europeu "à australiana".


----------



## Pico da Vara (1 Dez 2022 às 12:42)

Europeu para os Açores também está famoso, (especialmente para o grupo Oriental do arquipélago)


----------



## Hawk (1 Dez 2022 às 15:16)

O ECM tem andado um bocado à nora nas previsões para a Madeira nos últimos meses. Muitos cenários exagerados que depois não se concretizaram. Para se ter noção da barbaridade dos valores previstos acima, em 10 dias choveria 2 vezes mais no Funchal do que em todo o ano de 2019.


----------



## Orion (1 Dez 2022 às 17:52)

Pós-frontal jeitoso. De pouco serve para aqui.


----------



## Hawk (1 Dez 2022 às 19:05)

ECM a agravar ainda mais o evento deste Domingo com praticamente 240 mm em 24h. Que vai ser uma semana muito instável já parece certo. Em relação à severidade dos acumulados, resta esperar para ver. Ou neste caso, esperar para não ver.


----------



## StormRic (1 Dez 2022 às 23:36)

Radar de Porto Santo está operacional.


----------



## Hawk (2 Dez 2022 às 23:17)

Previsão automática pouco habitual para a costa sul da Madeira.


----------



## Pico da Vara (2 Dez 2022 às 23:24)

Noite bastante invernosa! 
O vento já se faz sentir e bem  pela costa nordeste da ilha de São Miguel, 
com rajadas fortes acompanhadas por aguaceiros. 
Registo de temperatura actual: 10 C


----------



## StormRic (3 Dez 2022 às 01:26)

Filmes dos radares dos dois primeiros dias de Dezembro: à espera dos efeitos da primeira cut-off do mês.


----------



## Pico da Vara (3 Dez 2022 às 13:04)

Rajadas de vento intenso, frio e aguaceiros pela zona nordeste da ilha de São Miguel. 
O mar está bastante agitado com a ventania que se faz sentir nesta altura pelo grupo oriental. 
Máxima actual de 11 graus


----------



## Pico da Vara (3 Dez 2022 às 14:52)

Chuva muito intensa puxada com vento muito forte pelo nordeste da ilha de São Miguel nesta altura. 
O céu desabou por aqui. 
O vento é uma constante. 
Sigo com uma máxima local de 9


----------



## Pico da Vara (3 Dez 2022 às 14:53)

Continua a chover copiosamente


----------



## Hawk (3 Dez 2022 às 19:04)




----------



## StormRic (3 Dez 2022 às 20:32)

Pico da Vara disse:


> Rajadas de vento intenso, frio e aguaceiros pela zona nordeste da ilha de São Miguel.
> O mar está bastante agitado com a ventania que se faz sentir nesta altura pelo grupo oriental.
> Máxima actual de 11 graus





Pico da Vara disse:


> Chuva muito intensa puxada com vento muito forte pelo nordeste da ilha de São Miguel nesta altura.
> O céu desabou por aqui.
> O vento é uma constante.
> Sigo com uma máxima local de 9





Pico da Vara disse:


> Continua a chover copiosamente



Achada está realmente muito exposta aos ventos desta depressão.
A estação IPMA de Nordeste não deve ter um registo tão agreste:





E nas outras estações oficiais da ilha de São Miguel também não:








Santa Maria também com vento muito forte a meio da tarde:





No Grupo Central só se sentem os efeitos da depressão na Terceira:










Radar até às 20:00 utc


----------



## Wessel1985 (3 Dez 2022 às 21:06)

Confirmo o que o @StormRic referiu ... 

Neste momento temos chuva moderada a forte puxada a vento aqui por Angra ... 

Muito mau tempo neste momento por aqui ... 

O tempo foi se agravando ao longo da tarde e chegou ao seu pico neste momento ...


----------



## Pico da Vara (3 Dez 2022 às 21:17)

A ventania acalmou um pouco, mas ainda sopra. 
Realço que houve uma trovoada da tarde no concelho do Nordeste. 
Depois da pancada de água da tarde estamos em regime de aguaceiros. 
A minha estação regista actualmente uma máxima local de 11 graus


----------



## Orion (3 Dez 2022 às 21:33)

Velocidade do vento, em nós. 15:01 UTC


----------



## Pico da Vara (3 Dez 2022 às 21:36)

Trovoada e chuva forte pelo nordeste da ilha de São Miguel


----------



## Azathoth (3 Dez 2022 às 22:07)

Areeiro com 2,1ºC às 21 horas. Espero que amanhã de manhã haja boas notícias e branquinhas.


----------



## Afgdr (4 Dez 2022 às 01:27)

Boa noite!

Acabou de cair um aguaceiro forte tocado a vento forte há cerca de 15 minutos.




Hoje, foi um dia frio, com rajadas fortes e alguma precipitação. A próxima semana promete, também, muito vento e forte agitação marítima...


----------



## PedroN (4 Dez 2022 às 03:12)

Aguaceiro intenso, agora mesmo, aqui pela zona sudoeste...


----------



## StormRic (4 Dez 2022 às 05:40)

PedroN disse:


> Aguaceiro intenso, agora mesmo, aqui pela zona sudoeste...



A circulação foi rodando de N/NNW para NW e durante o dia de ontem ao fim da tarde fixou-se em Sudoeste. Ao mesmo tempo as células aumentaram de dimensão:


...

Nos Açores, a mesma depressão já produziu ontem rajadas na ordem desde >80 Km/h em São Miguel e Terceira, até 97,6 Km/h na Horta e a mais elevada em Santa Maria, *105,8* *Km/h*.






O centro da cut-off passou entre as 4h e as 5h de hoje pela posição mais próxima de Santa Maria e prossegue o movimento para Sul e posteriormente para SSE, trazendo para mais próximo ou mesmo para cima do arquipélago da Madeira aquela massa de células fortes. O Aviso Laranja inicia-se às 12:00 utc e prolonga-se para já até à meia-noite. A precipitação será persistente, por vezes forte, devido às células serem praticamente contíguas:


----------



## Hawk (4 Dez 2022 às 12:04)




----------



## Hawk (4 Dez 2022 às 12:12)




----------



## PedroN (4 Dez 2022 às 13:03)

Ouvem-se trovões...


----------



## PedroN (4 Dez 2022 às 13:05)

Chuva em aproximação...


----------



## PedroN (4 Dez 2022 às 13:17)

Que tempestade se levantou por aqui... chuva forte puxada a vento, com granizo e trovoada à mistura.



Edit: curta duração, voltou a acalmia...


----------



## StormRic (4 Dez 2022 às 15:07)

PedroN disse:


> Que tempestade se levantou por aqui... chuva forte puxada a vento, com granizo e trovoada à mistura.



Células com desenvolvimento vertical mas bastante estreitas, estes pontos vermelhos aparecem ocasionalmente nalgumas.
Note-se que os ecos na costa sul estão em geral ocultos pelas montanhas da Madeira, o feixe do radar em Porto Santo não vê abaixo das altitudes do Paúl da Serra e outros maiciços.


----------



## Hawk (4 Dez 2022 às 15:15)

StormRic disse:


> Células com desenvolvimento vertical mas bastante estreitas, estes pontos vermelhos aparecem ocasionalmente nalgumas.
> Note-se que os ecos na costa sul estão em geral ocultos pelas montanhas da Madeira, o feixe do radar em Porto Santo não vê abaixo das altitudes do Paúl da Serra e outros maiciços.


Creio que o radar está off desde as 13h10.


----------



## otreblA (4 Dez 2022 às 15:41)

StormRic disse:


> Note-se que os ecos na costa sul estão em geral ocultos pelas montanhas da Madeira, o feixe do radar em Porto Santo não vê abaixo das altitudes do Paúl da Serra e outros maiciços.


Nunca tinha pensado nesse "pormaior". Não teria sido melhor então instalar o radar no Areeiro (não sei se seria possível com o radar da FAP) ou no Pico Ruivo?


----------



## Jorge_scp (4 Dez 2022 às 15:48)

otreblA disse:


> Nunca tinha pensado nesse "pormaior". Não teria sido melhor então instalar o radar no Areeiro (não sei se seria possível com o radar da FAP) ou no Pico Ruivo?


Ficar a grande altitude também não seria uma boa solução, pois teria de haver feixes com inclinação "negativa" para apanhar abaixo dos 1800 m. O ideal seria um planalto com poucas elevações à volta. No caso da Madeira, Porto Santo foi o melhor compromisso, sem sombra de dúvida.


----------



## PedroN (4 Dez 2022 às 15:50)

StormRic disse:


> Células com desenvolvimento vertical mas bastante estreitas, estes pontos vermelhos aparecem ocasionalmente nalgumas.
> Note-se que os ecos na costa sul estão em geral ocultos pelas montanhas da Madeira, o feixe do radar em Porto Santo não vê abaixo das altitudes do Paúl da Serra e outros maiciços.


Foi, sem dúvida, um fenómeno muito localizado. Aqui ao lado, acumulou pouco ou nada...


----------



## PedroN (4 Dez 2022 às 16:15)

Bastante escuro a oeste, ouvem-se trovões. Segunda ronda? Vamos a ver...


----------



## StormRic (4 Dez 2022 às 16:24)

PedroN disse:


> Foi, sem dúvida, um fenómeno muito localizado. Aqui ao lado, acumulou pouco ou nada...



A estação WU de Arco da Calheta apanhou em cheio com a queda fenomenal de precipitação localizada dessa célula: *11,3 mm em 5 minutos*, das *13:09 às 13:14*.
*13,2 mm* de total da célula, despachados em menos de 10 minutos!
21,6 mm de acumulado do dia até às 16h.

Madalena do Mar ainda apanhou de raspão parte da célula, também com violência: *5,8 mm em 5 minutos*, 6,6 mm total da célula.

Um pouco mais a Leste, Ponta do Sol também registou tangencialmente a passagem dessa célula, mas apenas com *2,3 mm em 5 minutos*, 3,1 mm total.
Mas esta última estação também teve mais cedo, cerca das* 3:30 da madrugada*, um aguaceiro fortíssimo: *7,9 mm em 5 minutos*.
E é das estações com maior acumulado hoje na costa sudoeste: *23,4 mm*.

Estas três estações são as que estão em local e orientação mais propícia a receberem os impactos maiores destas circulação.

Mais para Leste a zona do Funchal também tem acumulados já volumosos, > 20 mm e mesmo > 30 mm.


----------



## Hawk (4 Dez 2022 às 16:37)




----------



## PedroN (4 Dez 2022 às 16:54)

Vento a aumentar de intensidade... aí vem ela.


----------



## PedroN (4 Dez 2022 às 17:17)

Relâmpagos aqui por cima...


----------



## StormRic (4 Dez 2022 às 17:48)

PedroN disse:


> Relâmpagos aqui por cima...



Várias descargas bem perto, já houve outra mesmo na costa e devem ter ramificações sob as bigornas.


----------



## Hawk (4 Dez 2022 às 17:55)

Muita chuva neste momento em toda a costa sul. Mas às escuras em termos de radar...


----------



## StormRic (4 Dez 2022 às 18:11)

Hawk disse:


> Muita chuva neste momento em toda a costa sul. Mas às escuras em termos de radar...








						IPMA - Descargas elétricas atmosféricas
					






					www.ipma.pt
				















						Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera
					






					www.ipma.pt


----------



## Hawk (4 Dez 2022 às 23:02)

Acumulados na última hora:


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (5 Dez 2022 às 00:29)

E estes valores de pressão tão baixos?! 




Tão raro de acontecer por essas latitudes. 
Deve ser fascinante ter as estações a registar estes valores de pressão atmosférica.


----------



## StormRic (5 Dez 2022 às 03:26)

MeteoCaxinas disse:


> E estes valores de pressão tão baixos?!
> Ver anexo 3088
> 
> Tão raro de acontecer por essas latitudes.
> Deve ser fascinante ter as estações a registar estes valores de pressão atmosférica.



O centro da depressão passou mesmo junto à costa de Porto Moniz:


----------



## Azathoth (5 Dez 2022 às 12:40)

PedroN disse:


> Relâmpagos aqui por cima...



Também ouvi uns pelas 13 horas ontem no Funchal. E por essa hora era interesssante ver que para o lado da serra, para Norte o tempo estava quase aberto. Mas para Sul, tinha umas nuvens bem negras e via-se chuva ao longe.


----------



## Hawk (5 Dez 2022 às 19:21)

Acumulados de ontem. Importantes do ponto de vista da reposição de valores num ano hidrológico até agora seco, mas relativamente banais para o que foi prometido por alguns modelos. Amanhã segue-se uma segunda ronda de uma semana potencialmente activa.


----------



## Orion (5 Dez 2022 às 22:43)

Pareceu-me ouvir 2 trovões. Não posso confirmar.






Chuva algo intensa em PDL. 

Água precipitável é baixa. Não deverão surgir grandes problemas.


----------



## Pico da Vara (5 Dez 2022 às 23:54)

Chuva intensa pelo concelho do Nordeste, ilha de São Miguel.
Por enquanto ainda não ouvi nenhum trovão


----------



## StormRic (6 Dez 2022 às 03:29)

Formações no radar interessantes relacionadas com as linhas de actividade desta depressão:
(video inclui um trecho final da anterior cut-off)


----------



## Hazores (6 Dez 2022 às 11:14)

Bom dia,

Tréguas por agora na chuva que caiu toda a noite...
Foi uma madrugada e manhã de muita chuva....


----------



## Pico da Vara (6 Dez 2022 às 12:14)

Granizo, trovoada e chuva forte pelo Nordeste de São Miguel


----------



## Wessel1985 (6 Dez 2022 às 12:54)

Boas pessoal ...

Tal como referiu o @Hazores tivemos uma noite em que choveu de uma forma assinalável e praticamente contínua ... 

Agora estamos em regime de aguaceiros com algumas pancadas de água bem fortes ... 

Dias de Inverno neste início de Dezembro ...


----------



## Azathoth (6 Dez 2022 às 14:06)

A chuva começou no Funchal. O radar não funciona. Mas a julgar pelo que se vê no Windy parece que vai ser para durar...


----------



## Hawk (6 Dez 2022 às 14:59)

Azathoth disse:


> A chuva começou no Funchal. O radar não funciona. Mas a julgar pelo que se vê no Windy parece que vai ser para durar...


Aviso elevado para Laranja das 19h às 00h.


----------



## Hawk (6 Dez 2022 às 15:20)




----------



## StormRic (6 Dez 2022 às 15:38)

Azathoth disse:


> A chuva começou no Funchal. O radar não funciona. Mas a julgar pelo que se vê no Windy parece que vai ser para durar...





Hawk disse:


>



Grupo de células tem a zona Oeste da Madeira na trajectória do seu centro, mas está a expandir-se lateralmente:






Não está a intensificar-se. A célula mais a norte, que passa longe do arquipélago, tem um desenvolvimento muito mais grave, caso tivesse a Madeira na sua trajectória:


----------



## StormRic (6 Dez 2022 às 15:51)

Não entendo muito bem a razão do Aviso Laranja se iniciar às 19:00, daqui a mais de três horas.
Significa talvez que se relaciona com células que ainda não nasceram, nas linhas de instabilidade mal visíveis a oeste/sudoeste.






Este Aviso foi actualizado há cerca de duas horas:


----------



## StormRic (6 Dez 2022 às 15:55)

Movimento para ENE/Leste, expansão transversal:


----------



## PedroN (6 Dez 2022 às 16:15)

Manhã calma, com aguaceiros a surgirem ao início da tarde. Neste momento, chove moderado na zona sudoeste.


----------



## PedroN (6 Dez 2022 às 16:29)

Intensificação notória do vento. Há pouco era praticamente nulo.


----------



## PedroN (6 Dez 2022 às 16:59)

StormRic disse:


> Não entendo muito bem a razão do Aviso Laranja se iniciar às 19:00, daqui a mais de três horas.
> Significa talvez que se relaciona com células que ainda não nasceram, nas linhas de instabilidade mal visíveis a oeste/sudoeste.
> 
> 
> ...


Entretanto, atualizaram. Passa a estar em vigor a partir das 17:00...


----------



## StormRic (6 Dez 2022 às 17:45)

PedroN disse:


> Entretanto, atualizaram. Passa a estar em vigor a partir das 17:00...



Ainda bem. Assim também ficamos a saber que o Aviso se refere mesmo àquelas células já próximas da Madeira, e em princípio quando esse grupo passar não devem vir atrás mais.

Daqui a cerca de uma hora aquela célula maior, ainda em desenvolvimento, estará sobre a ilha:











Off-topic: as linhas de costa deviam estar sobrepostas a todas as camadas destas imagens, pois como estão desaparecem quando se activa a camada das nuvens altas/frias.


----------



## StormRic (6 Dez 2022 às 17:50)

A última descarga eléctrica, há poucos minutos, foi isolada no tempo e no espaço, e ainda a 60 Km a WSW da Madeira:


----------



## StormRic (6 Dez 2022 às 18:32)

A trovoada, apenas com uma ou outra DEA ocasional, passa por enquanto ao largo da zona oeste da Madeira.






As células têm-se revelado menos intensas à chegada à ilha (o que é bom, se fossem aquelas mais a norte haveria sérios problemas):





Entretanto os acumulados aumentam, valores horários bem elevados dentro do critério de Aviso Amarelo:


----------



## PedroN (6 Dez 2022 às 18:47)

Bela tarde de rega... sigo com chuva moderada persistente e pontualmente forte.


----------



## Hawk (6 Dez 2022 às 19:38)

Acumulados expressivos na última hora. A imagem de satélite engana.


----------



## Hawk (6 Dez 2022 às 20:58)

Comtinua a enganar...


----------



## Azathoth (6 Dez 2022 às 21:14)

Pelas 18 horas estava a chover e bem no Funchal. Apesar não ter sido um dilúvio via-se muita água a correr nas estradas e várias tampas de esgoto a saltar. Pelas 20h (talvez) abrandou e penso que agora não chove.


----------



## Azathoth (6 Dez 2022 às 21:19)

Monumental alagada pela forte precipitação, veja o vídeo
					

Circulação junto à rotunda da Assicom faz-se com dificuldade




					www.dnoticias.pt


----------



## PedroN (6 Dez 2022 às 21:32)

A chuva, por agora, deu tréguas, após algumas horas sem parar.


----------



## PedroN (6 Dez 2022 às 21:33)

Levada transborda e inunda casa - Agora Madeira
					

BVM chamados.




					www.agoramadeira.pt


----------



## Hawk (6 Dez 2022 às 22:00)

Mais 17.5 mm acmulados no Areeiro na última hora. Chuva deverá persistir mais algum tempo. Seguem-se dois dias muito ventosos e no final de semana regressa a chuva forte.


----------



## Hawk (6 Dez 2022 às 22:01)

Forte chuvada atingiu níveis de aviso vermelho na zona alta do Funchal
					

No Monte a chuva chegou a ser torrencial, atingido o extremo de 9,4 litros por metro quadrado em apenas 10 minutos




					www.dnoticias.pt
				




58 mm em 3h no Monte.


----------



## Hawk (6 Dez 2022 às 22:47)

108.7 mm acumulados no Areeiro desde as 15h.


----------



## PedroN (6 Dez 2022 às 22:57)

Acabo de ouvir um trovão... entretanto, o vento também aumentou de intensidade.


----------



## Gerofil (6 Dez 2022 às 23:07)

Regiões montanhosas da ilha da Madeira com valores de precipitação a rondar os 80,0 mm em 6 horas.


----------



## PedroN (6 Dez 2022 às 23:13)

PedroN disse:


> Acabo de ouvir um trovão... entretanto, o vento também aumentou de intensidade.







Edit: aguaceiro com rajadas de vento bastante forte.


----------



## StormRic (6 Dez 2022 às 23:57)

Porto Santo também tem recebido precipitação forte, acumulado de *40,5 mm em 6 horas*, o Aviso até podia ter sido Laranja também.








Spoiler: Acumulados horários Ilha da Madeira (15h-23h)


----------



## Wessel1985 (7 Dez 2022 às 01:20)

Aqui por Angra temos uma noite muito chuvosa ... 

Temos tido períodos de chuva por vezes muito intensos e tem sido um dia mesmo muito chuvoso ... 

Vamos a ver se fica por aqui pois os solos podem começar a ficar saturados com tanta água ...


----------



## StormRic (7 Dez 2022 às 06:32)

O centro passou sobre a Terceira...


----------



## Azathoth (7 Dez 2022 às 09:27)

160 litros por metro quadrado de chuva no Areeiro nas últimas 24 horas
					

Entre o Monte e o Pico do Areeiro a precipitação atingiu valores de aviso vermelho




					www.dnoticias.pt


----------



## Orion (7 Dez 2022 às 10:08)

99L  https://www.nhc.noaa.gov/gtwo.php?basin=atlc&fdays=2






COAMPS-TC (CTCX) com ~87 nós a 0+66h (e os ventos são muito localizados).











Ainda assim, de aspeto de furacão teria pouco.






De qualquer das formas, e novamente, um ciclone visualmente impressionante mas visto transversalmente, o impacto será bastante variável.


----------



## Orion (7 Dez 2022 às 10:24)

Orion disse:


> De qualquer das formas, e novamente, um ciclone visualmente impressionante mas visto transversalmente, o impacto será bastante variável.



Para os Açores, a frente é uma besta. Ventos fortíssimos, água precipitável moderada a elevada e atmosfera por vezes completamente saturada. É coisa para aviso laranja avermelhado mas o pior deverá (pelos perfis verticais do IFS) durar pouco (6 a 12h). As condições não parecem ser favoráveis a convecção o que é muito, muito positivo.

O vento vai ser chato e mais significativo para as ilhas centrais e ocidentais. A ondulação é elevada mas não deverá ser nada excecional, passando o pior ao largo.

Para a Madeira, a frente enfraquece um bocado e os perfis de humidade deterioram-se. Atmosfera aparentemente mais instável mas o CAPE não é grande coisa (no GFS aparenta ser mais e pós-frontal). Como é >90h de distância, fico-me por aqui.


----------



## Hawk (7 Dez 2022 às 10:58)

Aquilo que se quer. Acumulados expressivos, distribuição uniforme e sem criar muitas chatices.


----------



## Azathoth (7 Dez 2022 às 12:28)

Penso que a chatice maior que aconteceu foi esta:








						Viaturas atingidas por queda de pedras em São Vicente
					

Pelo menos duas viaturas foram atingidas hoje pela queda de pedregulhos desde a falésia por cima da marginal de São Vicente, mais precisamente na estrada regional 101 que segue em direcção a Ponta Delgada.




					www.dnoticias.pt
				




Felizmente com apenas danos materiais.


----------



## Wessel1985 (7 Dez 2022 às 16:09)

Boas Pessoal ...

Aqui por Angra continuamos com muita chuva a cair nas últimas horas ... 

Mesmo quando parecia que o sol estava a querer aparecer a chuva nunca desapareceu com maior ou menor intensidade ...

Já tivemos chuvadas muito mais fortes ... Mas o que assusta é a persistência na precipitação ... 

O caudal das ribeiras decerto já estará elevado e os solos não devem conseguir absorver muito mais água ...

Aguardemos por próximos capítulos ...


----------



## Azathoth (7 Dez 2022 às 22:17)

O radar do Porto Santo está de volta!


----------



## Pico da Vara (7 Dez 2022 às 22:59)

Aguaceiros torrenciais nesta altura na costa norte da ilha de São Miguel.
Muita chuva. As ribeiras correm já em regime torrencial e os terrenos estão completamente saturados das chuvadas dos últimos dias


----------



## PedroN (8 Dez 2022 às 02:23)

Dia ventoso com aguaceiros esporádicos. Pelas imagens de satélite parece que vem aí mais alguma chuva...


----------



## GSM2046 (9 Dez 2022 às 11:46)

Precipitação forte a chegar ao grupo ocidental e central dos Açores


----------



## Wessel1985 (9 Dez 2022 às 17:55)

Boas pessoal ... 

Por aqui durante todo o dia tivemos o tempo a escurecer e sente-se que aproxima-se borrasca da grossa ... 

Curiosamente até este momento não tivemos registo de muita chuva apesar de se sentir a saturação no ar de tanta humidade que está ... 

Mas penso que será uma questão de pouco tempo até a borrasca aqui chegar ...


----------



## Orion (9 Dez 2022 às 21:30)

Ventos com força de TT (>34 nós = ~ 63qph) no Corvo


----------



## Wessel1985 (9 Dez 2022 às 22:37)

Boas pessoal ...

Por aqui com o cair da noite veio a chuva ainda não forte mas persistentemente moderada ... 

O vento também está a aumentar de intensidade a cada hora que passa ... 

E parece me ainda o início ...

Vai ser uma noite animada ...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Dez 2022 às 00:12)

Entre as 18h10 e as 18h20 (UTC) foi registada a rajada máxima de *134km/h* na esatação das Flores, Fajã.


----------



## StormRic (10 Dez 2022 às 07:04)

Grupo Ocidental: Aviso Vermelho para agitação marítima inicia-se às 12:00 utc.
Estes valores de altura significativa e máxima das ondas já não são tão habituais e podem mesmo ser destrutivos para estruturas costeiras:
"Ondas de sudoeste (SW) com *10 metros* de altura significativa, podendo a *onda máxima atingir os 20 metros*."


----------



## Mr.Jet (10 Dez 2022 às 08:01)

No grupo oriental passaram umas quantas linhas mais agressivas nas últimas horas, menos mal que foi em movimento relativamente rápido



No grupo ocidental deve estar um vendaval considerável,
grupo não assinalado no mapa de fundo deste vídeo do vapor água


----------



## Wessel1985 (10 Dez 2022 às 09:22)

Nota Informativa 15/2022​*Depressão ‘Efrain’

10/12/2022*
​
O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que, na sequência da passagem da depressão ‘Efrain’ pelo arquipélago, desde as 20:00 de ontem e até ao momento, foram registadas *26 ocorrências* no total em seis ilhas: 14 em São Miguel, quatro na Terceira, duas no Faial, três em São Jorge, uma no Pico e duas nas Flores.

As situações reportadas estão relacionadas, sobretudo, com quedas de árvores, queda/danos de estruturas, inundações de vias e em habitações, derrocadas e transbordos de ribeiras.

No concelho de Ponta Delgada, uma pessoa foi realojada em casa de familiares pelo facto de a sua habitação estar inundada.

A maior parte das ocorrências encontra-se resolvida. Nos locais, para apoio e resolução das diversas situações têm estado as seguintes entidades: Bombeiros, Direção Regional das Obras Públicas e Transportes Terrestres, Serviços Municipais de Proteção Civil e Polícia de Segurança Pública (PSP), sob coordenação do SRPCBA.

O SRPCBA aconselha a população a continuar a acompanhar as previsões emitidas pelo Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) e a adotar as respetivas medidas de autoproteção (https://www.prociv.azores.gov.pt/alertas/ver.php?id=2490).


----------



## AnDré (10 Dez 2022 às 10:47)

O mar está muito violento no grupo ocidental. 
Webcam das Lages das Flores








						Lajes das Flores
					

Spotazores WebCams. Camaras dos Açores.



					www.spotazores.com


----------



## Orion (10 Dez 2022 às 10:52)

AnDré disse:


> O mar está muito violento no grupo ocidental.
> Webcam das Lages das Flores
> 
> 
> ...



 http://www.climaat.angra.uac.pt/dados/dadosazo.htm


----------



## lserpa (10 Dez 2022 às 10:58)

Alguém se lembra de qual o cálculo que temos que fazer para converter para 10m a velocidade do vento numa torre eólica? Esquiva me por completo


----------



## fablept (10 Dez 2022 às 11:33)

AnDré disse:


> O mar está muito violento no grupo ocidental.
> Webcam das Lages das Flores
> 
> 
> ...



Depois do Lorenzo que destruiu o porto das Lajes das Flores (o molhe antigo está sendo massacrado), esperemos que tenham tido cuidado e arrumaram o porto antes desta nova investida do mar.


----------



## StormRic (10 Dez 2022 às 14:06)

fablept disse:


> Depois do Lorenzo que destruiu o porto das Lajes das Flores (o molhe antigo está sendo massacrado), esperemos que tenham tido cuidado e arrumaram o porto antes desta nova investida do mar.



Pelas imagens da webcam SpotAzores das Lajes das Flores parece-me que está a haver alguma destruição, altura máxima 8 m neste momento, o pico da altura das ondas será por volta das 18h/19h.


----------



## LMCG (10 Dez 2022 às 14:09)

lserpa disse:


> Alguém se lembra de qual o cálculo que temos que fazer para converter para 10m a velocidade do vento numa torre eólica? Esquiva me por completo


Se numa das torres do PE da Serra do Cume medirmos 174,2 km/h a 55m de altura em relação ao solo... para podermos comparar com os valores medidos a 6m (por exemplo) temos de corrigir usando a fórmula:

V(z2)/V(z1)=(z2/z1)^z

em que z2 é a altura do anemômetro em relação ao chão, neste caso aprox. 55m, z1 é a altura de 6m, V(z2) são os nossos 174,2km/h e V(z1) é a velocidade que queremos calcular, neste caso aos 6m... z é o "wind shear exponent" que não sei calcular mas que a literatura entendida diz que se pode aproximar de 1/7 para os nossos PE da EDAR ou seja 0,1429.

Posto isto o vento a 6m no PE da Serra do Cume atingiria os:

174,2/V(z1)=(55/6)^0,1429 <=> V(z1) = 127 km/h


----------



## lserpa (10 Dez 2022 às 16:01)

A altura máxima prevista da ondulação é de 20m é uma altura significativa de 10m.

No Faial já estão a haver alguns galgamentos, nomeadamente no Varadouro, Porto da Feteira e Pasteleiro. 
Zonas interditas.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (10 Dez 2022 às 19:21)

lserpa disse:


> A altura máxima prevista da ondulação é de 20m é uma altura significativa de 10m.
> 
> No Faial já estão a haver alguns galgamentos, nomeadamente no Varadouro, Porto da Feteira e Pasteleiro.
> Zonas interditas.
> ...


Felizmente o pico da maré cheia já passou.


----------



## Azathoth (10 Dez 2022 às 21:42)

Vem aí:


----------



## GSM2046 (10 Dez 2022 às 22:06)

Já estás com "ela" por cima há muito tempo...


----------



## PedroN (10 Dez 2022 às 23:19)

Boas! Aqui na costa sudoeste tivemos um dia bastante calmo. Com o cair da noite o vento começou a soprar e, por enquanto, segue fraco com uma ou outra rajada. Está quente e húmido, mas chuva, até agora, nada...


----------



## Hawk (10 Dez 2022 às 23:24)

PedroN disse:


> Boas! Aqui na costa sudoeste tivemos um dia bastante calmo. Com o cair da noite o vento começou a soprar e, por enquanto, segue fraco com uma ou outra rajada. *Está quente e húmido*, mas chuva, até agora, nada...



Com destaque para os 24.3°C às 22h no Porto Moniz. Mas temperaturas muito amenas principalmente em toda a costa norte.


----------



## PedroN (10 Dez 2022 às 23:47)

Hawk disse:


> Com destaque para os 24.3°C às 22h no Porto Moniz. Mas temperaturas muito amenas principalmente em toda a costa norte.



Está aquele "bafo" quente e saturado... por aqui, até está mais quente fora do que dentro de casa...


----------



## Wessel1985 (11 Dez 2022 às 02:43)

Boas pessoal ... Vim agora do jantar de natal da instituição onde trabalho e passei pela baixa de Angra e a rua que vai até ao Clube Náutico tinha ondas a chegar à estrada ... Ondulação muito forte a entrar pela Baia de Angra e Porto das Pipas adentro ... A ver se não causa estragos como já aconteceu no passado ... 

Amigos meus que vieram do sudoeste da ilha da zona de São Mateus referiram que ai o mar ainda estava pior e mais alterado o que faz sentido pois o vento vem de sudoeste ... 


Imagino o que eles devem ter visto por lá ... 

Os membros @Turlu e @Hazores é que moram para aqueles lados e devem ter histórias interessantes para contar ...

Que não haja danos nem materiais nem pessoais ... 

De resto nada de chuva que não esteve presente neste dia em grande quantidade ...

Destaque para ainda algum vento que se faz sentir relativamente forte mas nada como na noite passada ...


----------



## Wessel1985 (11 Dez 2022 às 11:11)

Foto da ondulação na Ilha do Corvo by Medeiros Lourenço





Foto de ondulação no Porto do Topo - Ilha de São Jorge by Emanuel Borba.


----------



## Wessel1985 (11 Dez 2022 às 11:40)

Entretanto aqui por Angra temos chuva moderada com pingos bem grossos ...

Bela rega neste preciso momento ...

Edit - 10:46 - Que estouro neste momento em Angra ... Foi um trovão tão grande que ouvi uma mulher a gritar tal foi a aflição ...

Impressionante e continua a trovoada


----------



## Wessel1985 (11 Dez 2022 às 14:36)

Nota Informativa 16/2022​*Depressão ‘Efrain’

Nota Informativa nº 4*
​
O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que, na sequência da passagem da depressão ‘Efrain’ pelo arquipélago, foram registadas, no dia de hoje (11/12/2012) e até ao momento, *nove ocorrências*: quatro em São Miguel e cinco na Terceira.

As situações correspondem a inundações de vias e em habitações, danos em estruturas e a uma queda de árvore.

Em relação a vias interditas, na ilha de Santa Maria, o Caminho da Laracha - Praia Formosa encontra-se interrompido, estando a avaliação das condições deste acesso a serem efetuadas pelo Serviço Municipal de Proteção Civil de Vila do Porto.

Nos locais, para apoio e resolução das diversas situações têm estado as seguintes entidades: Bombeiros, Direção Regional das Obras Públicas e Transportes Terrestres, Serviços Municipais de Proteção Civil e Polícia de Segurança Pública (PSP), sob coordenação do SRPCBA.

O SRPCBA aconselha a população a continuar a acompanhar as previsões emitidas pelo Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) e a adotar as respetivas medidas de autoproteção (https://www.prociv.azores.gov.pt/alertas/ver.php?id=2490).

Para ficar a par dos avisos meteorológicos, a população poderá descarregar a aplicação Alert4You - PROCIV Azores para o seu _smartphone_ ou consultar regularmente o portal www.prociv.azores.gov.pt e a página de facebook do SRPCBA.

O SPRCBA continua a acompanhar a situação, emitindo novos comunicados caso se justifique.


----------



## Wessel1985 (11 Dez 2022 às 20:33)

NOTA INFORMATIVA • PUBLICADO A 11, DEZEMBRO DE 2022 ÀS 19:24

Nota Informativa 17/2022​

*Depressão ‘Efrain’

11/12/2022*
​
Na sequência da nota informativa emitida hoje e da passagem da depressão ‘Efrain’ pelo arquipélago, o Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que foram registadas até ao momento mais *12 ocorrências*, das quais 11 em São Miguel e uma na Terceira.

As situações dizem respeito a quedas de árvores, inundações de vias, inundações em habitações, danos/queda de estruturas e obstrução de vias com detritos, estando a maior parte das ocorrências resolvidas.

Desde sexta-feira (09/12/2022) e até ao momento, foram contabilizadas no total *55 ocorrências *relacionadas com as condições meteorológicas adversas em seis ilhas (São Miguel, Terceira, Faial, São Jorge, Pico e Flores).

Nos locais, para apoio e resolução das diversas situações têm estado as seguintes entidades: Bombeiros, Direção Regional das Obras Públicas e Transportes Terrestres, Serviços Municipais de Proteção Civil e Polícia de Segurança Pública (PSP), sob coordenação do SRPCBA.


----------



## Hazores (11 Dez 2022 às 23:53)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Boas pessoal ... Vim agora do jantar de natal da instituição onde trabalho e passei pela baixa de Angra e a rua que vai até ao Clube Náutico tinha ondas a chegar à estrada ... Ondulação muito forte a entrar pela Baia de Angra e Porto das Pipas adentro ... A ver se não causa estragos como já aconteceu no passado ...
> 
> Amigos meus que vieram do sudoeste da ilha da zona de São Mateus referiram que ai o mar ainda estava pior e mais alterado o que faz sentido pois o vento vem de sudoeste ...
> 
> ...


@Wessel1985, cheguei hoje à ilha, não estive cá durante este evento.... Mas tenho fotos da viagem para a ilha hoje com nuvens a ultrapassar os 11Km de altura.


----------



## Hawk (12 Dez 2022 às 10:13)

Areeiro atingiu já os 400 mm este mês. Funchal muito perto dos 100. Dezembro muito proveitoso a nível hidrológico na Madeira. Hoje à tarde há novo round.


----------



## Turlu (12 Dez 2022 às 17:40)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Boas pessoal ... Vim agora do jantar de natal da instituição onde trabalho e passei pela baixa de Angra e a rua que vai até ao Clube Náutico tinha ondas a chegar à estrada ... Ondulação muito forte a entrar pela Baia de Angra e Porto das Pipas adentro ... A ver se não causa estragos como já aconteceu no passado ...
> 
> Amigos meus que vieram do sudoeste da ilha da zona de São Mateus referiram que ai o mar ainda estava pior e mais alterado o que faz sentido pois o vento vem de sudoeste ...
> 
> ...


Boa tarde,

Não saí de casa  mas de lá consigo ver o Negrito e mesmo visto de longe (+- cerca de 2kms) impressionava  .


----------



## Azathoth (12 Dez 2022 às 17:47)

Impressionante no dia de hoje, fui do Funchal ao Arco da Calheta e voltei e encontrei montes de nevoeiro por todo lado. Neste momento em São Martinho no Funchal o limite de visibilidade não chega a 100 metros.


----------



## PedroN (12 Dez 2022 às 20:06)

Azathoth disse:


> Impressionante no dia de hoje, fui do Funchal ao Arco da Calheta e voltei e encontrei montes de nevoeiro por todo lado. Neste momento em São Martinho no Funchal o limite de visibilidade não chega a 100 metros.


Pois é... desde sábado tem havido nevoeiro persistente a cotas relativamente baixas na costa sul.


----------



## PedroN (12 Dez 2022 às 20:24)

O mar tem estado agressivo pela costa sudoeste... umas fotos de ontem:


----------



## Hawk (12 Dez 2022 às 21:50)

Mancha convectiva pujante a sudoeste do arquipélago.


----------



## StormRic (12 Dez 2022 às 22:43)

Hawk disse:


> Mancha convectiva pujante a sudoeste do arquipélago.


Movimento para ENE, as ilhas só vão ficar debaixo da bigorna, em princípio.
Mas às vezes formam-se novas células precisamente sob a bigorna.











E o relevo da Madeira ainda terá a sua palavra a dizer...


----------



## Hawk (12 Dez 2022 às 22:45)

StormRic disse:


> Movimento para ENE, as ilhas só vão ficar debaixo da bigorna, em princípio.
> Mas às vezes formam-se novas células precisamente sob a bigorna.
> 
> 
> ...



Sim, temos ali a zona de "sombra" do radar mas as imagens de satélite parecem corroborar a parte mais acriva a passar a sul.


----------



## PedroN (12 Dez 2022 às 23:30)

Acabei de ouvir um trovão há pouco...

Edit: começa a chover fraco.


----------



## Hawk (12 Dez 2022 às 23:58)




----------



## Azathoth (13 Dez 2022 às 09:23)

Cenário de muito nevoeiro repete-se hoje pelo menos na zona de São Martinho, Funchal.
E vento moderado a forte.


----------



## Hawk (13 Dez 2022 às 10:41)

Azathoth disse:


> Cenário de muito nevoeiro repete-se hoje pelo menos na zona de São Martinho, Funchal.
> E vento moderado a forte.



Nevoeiro denso a cotas muito baixas na Madeira. Estamos ainda claramente sob a influência do rio atmosférico. Muita retenção de água a cotas médias e altas mas o grosso da precipitação está a passar a norte em direcção ao continente onde ainda se viverão algumas horas complicadas..


----------



## Hawk (13 Dez 2022 às 11:03)

Ondulação muito forte na Costa Sul da Madeira e patetas que depois obrigam as equipas de socorro a ter que se fazer ao mar nestas condições.


----------



## Azathoth (13 Dez 2022 às 12:08)

Hawk disse:


> Ondulação muito forte na Costa Sul da Madeira e patetas que depois obrigam as equipas de socorro a ter que se fazer ao mar nestas condições.




Os do fundo não terem levado com um calhau na cabeça foi por sorte. Quando a onda bate na costa assim não traz apenas água...
E o tipo em baixo definitivamente não tem cérebro. E até se tirarmos uma foto de longe a onda até parece maior devido ao efeito da compressão. Por isso não percebo a lógica de se aproximar tanto para tirar fotos.

Eu gosto também de ver o mar assim. Mas tento evitar ao máximo zonas molhadas pelo mar porque sei que pode chegar uma onda a qualquer momento. E andar por zonas onda o mar está mesmo a varrer é mesmo só de louco.


----------



## PedroN (13 Dez 2022 às 13:00)

O que não falta por aí é pessoal sem noção...


----------



## Wessel1985 (14 Dez 2022 às 00:12)

Boas pessoal ... 

Por aqui estamos com regime de aguaceiros por vezes moderados ... 

Tivemos também algum vento tanto ontem como hoje ... 

Tempos rigorosos os que vivemos no que ao tempo diz respeito ...


----------



## lserpa (15 Dez 2022 às 12:23)

Manhã fria hoje aqui pela Horta, 10,2° na minha estação e houve em alguns locais que o termómetro do carro marcou 9°c 
Alguma pequena inversão.

A ver se invisto numa estação nos Flamengos, para ver se apanho estas inversões como deve ser!


----------



## Toby (15 Dez 2022 às 18:52)

Boa noite,

Para informação, uma estação Barani IoT tem estado a funcionar nos Açores há 2 dias. Agora com o meu e outro no Porto, faz 3. 
Em colaboração com Barani, tenho esperança de poder extrair os dados.


----------



## lserpa (15 Dez 2022 às 23:19)

Toby disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Para informação, uma estação Barani IoT tem estado a funcionar nos Açores há 2 dias. Agora com o meu e outro no Porto, faz 3.
> Em colaboração com Barani, tenho esperança de poder extrair os dados.
> ...



Por acaso já tinha reparado, está disponível no WU também 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Wessel1985 (16 Dez 2022 às 02:03)

Boa noite pessoal ... 

Por aqui também temos algum frio e agora mesmo tivemos um aguaceiro fraco ... 

Dias para estar enfiados em casa em modo hibernação


----------



## Toby (16 Dez 2022 às 06:59)

lserpa disse:


> Por acaso já tinha reparado, está disponível no WU também
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Bom dia,

A que está na WU é uma Ecowitt.


----------



## GSM2046 (16 Dez 2022 às 09:02)

Grande "monstro" a chegar ao Grupo Ocidental dos Açores. Depois, provavelmente, dirigir-se-á para o nosso cantinho.


----------



## lserpa (16 Dez 2022 às 13:47)

Esta madrugada caiu uma valente carga de água aqui pelo Faial, de tal forma que fez aumenta significativamente o caudal das ribeiras. 
Foi um evento de curta duração, mas, rico em água! 









Imagem das 0400UTC


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Wessel1985 (16 Dez 2022 às 16:19)

Por aqui são 15 horas e parece que  dia fez-se noite ... 

Ainda não chove pelo menos em grande quantidade mas que vem ai molho isso parece-me certo ... 

Tempo extremamente carregado por aqui ...


----------



## Orion (16 Dez 2022 às 17:47)

GOc não representado mas a convecção passa - por agora - no canal  https://www.nwcsaf.org/crr_v2021


----------



## lserpa (16 Dez 2022 às 19:13)

Esqueci-me de mencionar que já trovejou por aqui esta tarde. Penso que por volta das 3 da tarde.


----------



## Pico da Vara (17 Dez 2022 às 01:36)

ilha de São Miguel nesta altura. 
Ouço relatos no Facebook que o concelho de Ponta Delgada está sob forte trovoada. 
Aqui pelo concelho do Nordeste, muito vento, aguaceiros fortes e alguns relâmpagos


----------



## BrunoStorm (17 Dez 2022 às 01:52)

Sim, confirmo que o concelho de ponta delgada esteve sob forte trovoada e chuva forte, agora ta calmo mas parece ser por pouco tempo


----------



## Pico da Vara (17 Dez 2022 às 02:25)

BrunoStorm disse:


> Sim, confirmo que o concelho de ponta delgada esteve sob forte trovoada e chuva forte, agora ta calmo mas parece ser por pouco tempo


Aqui pela costa nordeste só deu alguns relâmpagos esporádicos... E alguns aguaceiros fortes.
Nem parece que vivemos na mesma ilha, tal é a realidade diferente..
É o que faz São Miguel ser uma ilha grande, e com vários microclimas locais.
Mas pelo que tenho acompanhado em alguns fóruns  pelo Facebook, parece que a trovoada vai continuar pelo grupo Oriental noite adentro....
Sigo com rajadas fortes, e de vez em quando cai um forte aguaceiro.


----------



## StormRic (17 Dez 2022 às 02:49)

Filme da chegada das primeiras frentes desta depressão:



Ilha de São Miguel agora debaixo de chuva persistente, especialmente no extremo Oeste:


----------



## StormRic (17 Dez 2022 às 03:37)

Convecção profunda associada à frente fria a dirigir-se para a Ilha de S.Miguel:











No entanto as células mais explosivas já estão a nordeste da ilha:


----------



## Orion (17 Dez 2022 às 12:52)

A dada altura durante a trovoada ocorreu uma 'explosão'. Esperançosamente, o raio que atingiu o solo não fez (muitos) danos.


----------



## Pico da Vara (17 Dez 2022 às 12:52)

StormRic disse:


> Convecção profunda associada à frente fria a dirigir-se para a Ilha de S.Miguel:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Passaram de raspão pela costa nordeste. 
Ainda pude ver no mar as descargas ao longe, apesar do som audível já estar distante. 
Mas na zona oeste da ilha (Concelho de Ponta Delgada) a situação foi bem diferente do resto da ilha, pelos testemunhos dados nas redes sociais. 
A maior parte da convecção dirigiu se de SW para NE não abrangendo a ilha na sua totalidade. 
Sigo com algum vento, alguns aguaceiros e uma máxima local de 16 C


----------



## BrunoStorm (17 Dez 2022 às 13:39)

Aqui em ponta delgada, zona de arrifes, acordei com a rua a parecer uma ribeira, sei que pelas 5.30 da manhã tava a cair um dilúvio por aqui ️


----------



## Hazores (17 Dez 2022 às 21:09)

Depois de anoitecer o vento começou a soprar com maior intensidade pela zona oeste da ilha. Na zona leste, há relatos de postes de iluminação de natal caídos na cidade da praia da vitória.


----------



## Wessel1985 (18 Dez 2022 às 02:37)

Boas pessoal ...

Confirmo o que o @Hazores refere no seu comentário ...

Passei hoje um pouco por toda a ilha e o vento é o factor mais relevante neste evento no que à Terceira diz respeito ...

Nota também para as zonas costeiras em que o mar já começa a galgar a estrada em alguns locais ...

Curiosamente desta vez a Terceira foi algo poupada no que à precipitação diz respeito tanto ontem como hoje e trovoada nem vê-la ...

É mesmo o vento que está a predominar por aqui ...


----------



## Hazores (19 Dez 2022 às 16:39)

Tromba de água nas Flores 19/12/2022


----------



## lserpa (19 Dez 2022 às 16:40)

Hazores disse:


> Tromba de água nas Flores 19/12/2022



Por acaso já tinha visto a publicação, essa mete respeito! Lindo! 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## PedroN (19 Dez 2022 às 18:48)

Boas! Dia tapado aqui pela ilha... Sigo com chuva fraca e nevoeiro a cotas bastante baixas aqui pela costa sudoeste. O mar, desde ontem à noite, também tem estado mexido.


----------



## StormRic (19 Dez 2022 às 19:12)

Hazores disse:


> Tromba de água nas Flores 19/12/2022





lserpa disse:


> Por acaso já tinha visto a publicação, essa mete respeito! Lindo!
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk



Também há fotos, obtidas de um lugar mais elevado:


As fotos foram publicadas às 14:13 utc; o vídeo às 14:53.

As fotos foram obtidas entre as 10h e as 11h locais (11utc e 12utc).

Tiradas do Miradouro da Baía do Mosteiro.

O vídeo foi feito desde o parqueamento na estrada à beira-mar, mais a norte, na Fajã Grande.

No registo da estação WU de Mosteiro não aparece algum detalhe que indique a proximidade da tromba, apenas vento do quadrante SW e um aguaceiro fraco de 0,3 mm.


----------



## Wessel1985 (20 Dez 2022 às 11:13)

Boas pessoal ...

Por aqui temos um dia que amanheceu cinzento e invernal ...

Algum orvalho já cai por aqui e prevê-se que a breve trecho vai vir água grossa ...

Um dia que celebra bem o solstício de Inverno que se aproxima ... 

Fechado e carregado ...


----------



## StormRic (20 Dez 2022 às 15:43)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Um dia que celebra bem o solstício de Inverno que se aproxima ...


Exacto, amanhã, 21, será o último pôr-do-sol deste outono. Solstício às 21:47 utc.


----------



## huguh (20 Dez 2022 às 20:05)

Avião "luta" contra o vento para conseguir aterrar nos Açores
					

O momento foi registado em vídeo. O piloto conseguiu aterrar em segurança, sem feridos a registar.




					sicnoticias.pt


----------



## Wessel1985 (21 Dez 2022 às 00:59)

Bem ... e muito curiosamente ao contrário do que a manhã fazia prever a chuva não se viu quase por aqui durante todo o dia ... 

Tivemos algum vento que soprou bem ao longo da tarde mas em termos de precipitação praticamente nada ...

Aliás este Dezembro por incrível que pareça tem sido algo generoso com a Terceira ... 

Tanto o vento como a Agitação marítima tem sido as grandes estrelas do mês mas a precipitação tem sido relativamente pouca para o que estava previsto ... 

O Efrain e tempestades análogas deram um break aqui a estas bandas ...

Também é bom por vezes ter alguma calma meteorológica numa zona bem irrequieta ahah


----------



## Wessel1985 (21 Dez 2022 às 16:30)

Boas pessoal ...

Por aqui temos tido mais um dia nublado e agora com o desenrolar da tarde tem crescido um vento bem intenso com rajadas moderadas a fortes ... 

Um bocadinho à semelhança de ontem onde por esta hora também, começou a soprar um vento bem forte ...


----------



## Wessel1985 (22 Dez 2022 às 02:01)

Bem ...

Acordei agora para ir à casa de banho mas não resisti a actualizar o estado do tempo por aqui ...

Chuva finalmente presente cai moderada a forte e parece de uma forma contínua ...

Temos também trovoada por aqui ...

Ouço trovões que parecem ainda longe ...

Uma noite animada por aqui 

01:04 - A diferença entre o raio e o trovão vai nos 10 segundos por agora ... Descargas eléctricas bem fortes e assustadoras ... Tempestade no Atlântico ...

01:11 - Trovão mesmo em cima de Angra ... 3,4 segundos ... está à 1km daqui ... 


01:16 - Bem ... Está de tal maneira que vim tentar dormir para um quarto mais interior aqui de casa pois a trovoada está assustadora ... Há muito tempo que não me lembrava de uma trovada tão ameaçadora ... São contínuos os trovões e bem perto aqui da cidade ... Impressionante ...


----------



## Hazores (22 Dez 2022 às 10:51)

Bom dia, 

Vinha reportar a primeira noite de inverno pela ilha terceira, mas o @Wessel1985  já o fez...  Trovoada e chuva...

Agora será a vez do grupo oriental.

Para o fim de semana do Natal esperar pelo frio que aí vem e quem sabe por uns aguaceiros de granizo.


----------



## Pico da Vara (22 Dez 2022 às 20:06)

Hazores disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Vinha reportar a primeira noite de inverno pela ilha terceira, mas o @Wessel1985  já o fez...  Trovoada e chuva...
> 
> ...


Por aqui já se sente o frio.
Choveu copiosamente durante a manhã. A tarde foi de aguaceiros.
Vamos ver se por cá o Pico da Vara, (mais concretamente a segunda mais alta elevação dos Açores  depois da montanha do Pico) vê cair alguma neve nos próximos dias.. Ou mesmo quiçá no Caldeirão (Faial) ou em Santa Bárbara (Terceira)


Sigo com uma máxima local de 14 graus com tendência para descer


----------



## lserpa (22 Dez 2022 às 21:18)

Pico da Vara disse:


> Por aqui já se sente o frio.
> Choveu copiosamente durante a manhã. A tarde foi de aguaceiros.
> Vamos ver se por cá o Pico da Vara, (mais concretamente a segunda mais alta elevação dos Açores depois da montanha do Pico) vê cair alguma neve nos próximos dias.. Ou mesmo quiçá no Caldeirão (Faial) ou em Santa Bárbara (Terceira)
> 
> ...



O freezing level estará acima dos 1400m… muito dificilmente 

k


----------



## lserpa (22 Dez 2022 às 21:43)

Pode ocorrer algum granizo, mas neve, ou muda muita coisa nas probabilidades, ou será só e apenas na montanha do Pico.


----------



## Pico da Vara (23 Dez 2022 às 00:14)

lserpa disse:


> O freezing level estará acima dos 1400m… muito dificilmente
> 
> k



Talvez sleet nas montanhas mais altas das Flores, Faial, São Jorge, Terceira e São Miguel. 
Vamos aguardar as próximas actualizações.


----------



## Hazores (23 Dez 2022 às 01:11)

Já me dou por contente se tivermos granizo em abundância


----------



## StormRic (23 Dez 2022 às 02:00)

Últimos sete dias do radar da Terceira:


----------



## Anticiclone Açores (23 Dez 2022 às 13:24)

Bom dia a todos,
Por aquilo que está nas previsões, o frio não será suficiente para um evento de neve, mas a instabilidade e humidade em altitude parecem ser favoráveis ao surgimento de cumulonimbus , sobretudo nos grupos central e oriental.

Considerando as vezes em que isto aconteceu, é provável a ocorrência de alguma trovoada ocasional, associada a queda de granizo em algumas zonas, bem como queda de sleet nas montanhas.

Penso que a cota de neve vai andar nos 1200+ metros. Só alguma corrente descendente de um cb mais forte poderá baixar temporariamente para os 1100 metros ou até um pouco menos.

Vamos seguir este evento, que pode pintar um pouco de branco algumas estradas do arquipélago.

Enviado do meu SM-A528B através do Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (23 Dez 2022 às 18:37)

Boa tarde. 

Primeira pancada de granizo aqui pela Horta, às 17 e pouco. 

Mínima baixou até aos 10,8°c


----------



## lserpa (23 Dez 2022 às 20:34)

Trovão, agora! 
A ver se vem mais uma granizada! 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Hazores (24 Dez 2022 às 00:23)

Chegou a tempestade.... Muita trovoada, granizo e vento pela zona oeste da ilha terceira


----------



## Hazores (24 Dez 2022 às 01:24)

Boa noite, 

Este foi o estado da via rápida após a queda de grazino.


----------



## Wessel1985 (24 Dez 2022 às 07:04)

Boas pessoal ... 

Impressionantes relatos pois aqui a poucos km esteve tudo calmo ...

Nada de granizo ou trovoada aqui pelo sul da ilha ou seja em Angra do Heroísmo ... 

É incrível como o tempo e a meteorologia são ...


----------



## Wessel1985 (24 Dez 2022 às 23:48)

Desejar um feliz natal a todos os foristas do MeteoPT que há pelo menos 10 anos me acompanham nestas loucuras meteorológicas. É um gosto pertencer a este fórum e aprender todos os dias com todos vós ...

Entretanto nesta noite de consoada nota para um raio seguido de um trovão longínquo mas bem forte a pontuar esta noite de natal ... 

Para não nos esquecermos que a mãe natureza anda por ai ...


----------



## lserpa (25 Dez 2022 às 17:54)

Bom natal! Para avisar que a mínima por aqui foi de 8°c e que o dia foi repleto de boas abertas, pancadas de chuva com algum granizo à mistura. 
A sensação térmica está baixa! 

Máxima de 13°c


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (25 Dez 2022 às 19:25)

Regime de aguaceiros tem continuado nestes últimos dias. Agora finalmente o vento virou para NNE com a gradual entrada do AA:


----------



## Hazores (26 Dez 2022 às 00:46)

Boa Noite, 

Este foi um Natal com já alguns anos que não se via pela Terceira, vento, tovoada, chuva, frio e algum granizo.... 
Cheira a tempo de Natal onde os licores caseiros e a abundante comida do "menino mija", faz aquecer o espírito de todos os que por aqui vagueiam...

Bom Natal


----------



## Quionófilo (26 Dez 2022 às 09:47)

Amanhecer no Pico...


----------



## Quionófilo (26 Dez 2022 às 09:50)




----------



## Quionófilo (26 Dez 2022 às 10:33)

Esta manhã temperatura mínima notável no aeroporto do Pico: 7,3 °C.
Não é um recorde mensal porque no dia 4 de dezembro de 2015 (mês que foi tempestuoso) chegou a 7,0 °C.


----------



## StormRic (26 Dez 2022 às 17:55)

Quionófilo disse:


> Amanhecer no Pico...
> 
> Ver anexo 3673



A Montanha Sagrada, qual Monte Fuji português.


----------



## lserpa (26 Dez 2022 às 18:24)

Vista do lado de cá  


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (26 Dez 2022 às 18:29)

lserpa disse:


> Vista do lado de cá


Fabuloso, isto faz-me desejar apanhar o avião (ou barco) já amanhã.

Sortudo...

Quanto tempo é habitual durar uma tal cobertura de neve?


----------



## PedroN (26 Dez 2022 às 18:38)




----------



## StormRic (26 Dez 2022 às 18:44)

PedroN disse:


> Ver anexo 3677



Movimento para NW/WNW !


----------



## lserpa (26 Dez 2022 às 18:51)

StormRic disse:


> Fabuloso, isto faz-me desejar apanhar o avião (ou barco) já amanhã.
> 
> Sortudo...
> 
> Quanto tempo é habitual durar uma tal cobertura de neve?



É subjetivo, vai depender do quão dinâmico o tempo será! 

Pode durar poucos dias, como pode durar algumas semanas. 

Já vi neve no Pico durar pelo menos 1 mês seguido. 

Mas também já vi desaparecer quase de um dia para o outro! 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Quionófilo (26 Dez 2022 às 18:57)

Anoitecer no Pico...


----------



## StormRic (26 Dez 2022 às 19:13)

Porto Santo vai (está a) receber uma daquelas células:






Reparar que aquela célula é a que tem menor frequência de descargas: das quatro células tem os topos mais baixos.


----------



## StormRic (26 Dez 2022 às 19:23)

Madeira - Web


----------



## StormRic (26 Dez 2022 às 20:17)

Felizmente aquelas células quase se dissiparam, apenas uma, e só depois de passar a norte de Porto Santo, explodiu num festival pré Ano-Novo de centenas milhares de descargas que dura há mais de uma hora, a noroeste da ilha e também certamente visível da Madeira:

Apenas dois períodos de 10 minutos tirados daquela duração de > 60 minutos.


----------



## Wessel1985 (26 Dez 2022 às 20:35)

Boas maltinha ...

Que fotos incríveis da nossa linda montanha ...

Obrigado pessoal pelas fabulosas partilhas ...

Por aqui desde há alguns dias que sentimos a temperatura a descer bastante especialmente à noite ...

Tempos típicos do Inverno ...

Frio mas um dia fabuloso pela Terceira hoje ...

Nem parecia Açores ... Humidade mais baixa e nada de capacetes ...

Um daqueles dias fantásticos para andar pela ilha com muito sol e excelente visibilidade ...


----------



## StormRic (26 Dez 2022 às 20:49)

A estação IPMA de *Porto Santo* (no aeroporto, centro da ilha) acumulou *29,1 mm* daquela célula, com o invulgar (para Porto Santo) acumulado horário de *23,9 mm*.
Mas uma estação WU (a única na ilha) perto do campo de jogos, na zona da costa sueste perto da ponta sul, teve "apenas" *11,4 mm em 25 minutos* daquela célula em dissipação que atingiu a ilha.


----------



## Azathoth (26 Dez 2022 às 22:03)

StormRic disse:


> Felizmente aquelas células quase se dissiparam, apenas uma, e só depois de passar a norte de Porto Santo, explodiu num festival pré Ano-Novo de centenas milhares de descargas que dura há mais de uma hora, a noroeste da ilha e também certamente visível da Madeira:
> 
> Apenas dois períodos de 10 minutos tirados daquela duração de > 60 minutos.



Vim de avião há pouco de Lisboa  para a Madeira (aterrei pelas 19 h) e via-se uns clarões de luz de vez em quando na janela do avião durante a descida quando estava perto do Porto Santo. Portanto confirmo. 

Entretanto:








						Divergido avião da TUI vindo de Manchester com destino à Madeira
					

O voo TOM2102, operado pela TUI Airways, proveniente de Manchester (Reino Unido) e com chegada prevista à Madeira pelas 19h50 desta segunda-feira, 26 de Dezembro, foi divergido, de acordo com a informação divulgada no portal da ANA.




					www.dnoticias.pt


----------



## PedroN (27 Dez 2022 às 01:25)

Umas imagens captadas no Porto Santo:

<iframe src="https://www.facebook.com/plugins/po...rStTK2khJYd3feRSJ65l&show_text=true&width=500" width="500" height="709" style="border:none;overflow:hidden" scrolling="no" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen="true" allow="autoplay; clipboard-write; encrypted-media; picture-in-picture; web-share"></iframe>


----------



## PedroN (27 Dez 2022 às 02:37)

Parece estar tempo de leste por aqui... a noite segue com rajadas de vento moderado que fazem notar o ar quente e seco.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Dez 2022 às 09:02)

Imagens de satélite de ontem à tarde, sistema frontal a oeste do continente africano afetado as Canárias e o Arquipélago da Madeira, e _sugando _a poeira saariana.







Satélite Terra






Satélite Aqua






Satélite NOAA-20


----------



## Anticiclone Açores (27 Dez 2022 às 10:24)

Bom dia a todos, 
Aproveito para desejar uma continuação de uma quadra natalícia feliz e um ano de 2023 cheio de surpresas meteorológicas.

A noite de ontem tinha sido particularmente fria no grupo central, com *mínima de 7,3 ºC na ilha do Pico*, como foi aqui dito, e esta noite foi a vez de o grupo oriental registar mínimas muito baixas.

Destaque para os *3,5ºC de mínima no Vale das Furnas*, perto das 4 AM. Neste momento, a temperatura está a subir lentamente devido à ausência de sol, com *apenas 5,8ºC a esta hora*.

Em outros vales da ilha de São Miguel as temperaturas estiveram baixas, com *4,8ºC de mínima nas Sete Cidades e 6,7ºC na Povoação*.

Mesmo nas zonas urbanas, junto ao mar, as mínimas chegaram aos 8 a 9 ºC, tenho chegado aos *7,9 ºC no aeroporto de Ponta Delgada*, o que não é muito comum.

Vamos ver se este inverno nos reserva mais episódios de frio intenso, agora que está a começar.


----------



## Hawk (27 Dez 2022 às 11:49)

PedroN disse:


> Parece estar tempo de leste por aqui... a noite segue com rajadas de vento moderado que fazem notar o ar quente e seco.


Notável a intrusão de ar seco e quente durante a madrugada. Depois de um dia de Natal e primeira oitava frios, ontem quando cheguei a casa pelas 23h o termómetro marcava 14°C e às 3 da manhã registava 18.1. Neste momento está quente no Funchal.


----------



## lserpa (27 Dez 2022 às 11:54)

Anticiclone Açores disse:


> Bom dia a todos,
> Aproveito para desejar uma continuação de uma quadra natalícia feliz e um ano de 2023 cheio de surpresas meteorológicas.
> 
> A noite de ontem tinha sido particularmente fria no grupo central, com *mínima de 7,3 ºC na ilha do Pico*, como foi aqui dito, e esta noite foi a vez de o grupo oriental registar mínimas muito baixas.
> ...



Esses 3,5° das Furnas já poderiam criar uma geada fraca nos tejadilhos das viaturas! Incrível! Mas que bela inversão.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Hawk (27 Dez 2022 às 16:25)

Depois de andar encasacado durante o dia de ontem, hoje o Lugar de Baixo a chegar ao 26°C e o Funchal nos 24°C


----------



## joralentejano (28 Dez 2022 às 00:06)

Mais uns registos da neve na montanha do Pico:


----------



## Hazores (28 Dez 2022 às 01:44)

Boa noite, 

Chuva e mais chuva.... desde que anoiteceu tem sido o estado do tempo pela zona oeste da ilha Terceira....


----------



## StormRic (28 Dez 2022 às 02:03)

joralentejano disse:


> Mais uns registos da neve na montanha do Pico:


"Incrível, caminhada na neve nos Açores!"
"Incroyable, randonnée dans la neige aux Açores!"
"Incredible, snow hiking in Azores!"

O Sentinel ainda não passou por lá, fica a foto do Terra.


----------



## StormRic (28 Dez 2022 às 02:45)

Passagem de frente fria de sistema frontal mal definido na carta do NOAA, no bordo norte do AA ligado ao anticiclone europeu:






Mas talvez exagerado pelo MetOffice:


----------



## Wessel1985 (28 Dez 2022 às 14:41)

Boas pessoal ...

Confirmo o relato do @Hazores  ...

Aqui por Angra tivemos uma noite com chuva apesar de não muito forte ...

Hoje temos um dia com boas abertas apesar de permanecer as nuvens no ar ...


----------



## lserpa (28 Dez 2022 às 14:59)

Boa tarde, à semelhança dos colegas da Terceira, aqui pelo Faial a chuva também caiu certinha, não foi forte, mas sim persistente! 

Alto do Cabouco com 40,8mm
Cabeço Verde 30,1mm
Horta (observatório) 25,3mm

Nas EMA amadoras, quase todas ultrapassaram os 20mm 

23,4mm na minha estação 
33mm na estação da escola do mar
33,5mm variante Feteira/Horta. 
Claramente efeito orográfico.

As estações a Barlavento, pouco registaram!Capelo 1,5mm e Ribeirinha 5mm.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Hazores (28 Dez 2022 às 16:50)

Boa tarde, 

Depois da chuva é aguardar por mais chuva.... sexta feira previsão novamente de chuva.... No sábado, se os modelos se mantiverem como estão, temos um dia fresco, com a possibilidade de uns aguaceiros de granizo e quiça alguns resquícios de neve nos pontos mais altos das ilhas.... mas vamos agurdar mais umas saídas dos modelos para ver no que dá.... Para já a tendência é para uma passagem de ano fria...


----------



## Anticiclone Açores (28 Dez 2022 às 16:56)

O cenário atual aponta para uma entrada de ar frio significativa no dia 31, com a possibilidade de queda de neve a partir dos 1000 / 1100 metros. Vamos aguardar pelas próximas atualizações, mas um fator a ter em conta é sem dúvida a relativa escassez de precipitação, o que aumenta a probabilidade de que nada de especial aconteça.


----------



## otreblA (30 Dez 2022 às 11:51)

Como estão a ver as coisas para a noite de 31 no Funchal? as noticias não são muito "esperançosas" tendo em conta o espetáculo pirotécnico...


----------



## StormRic (30 Dez 2022 às 16:59)

otreblA disse:


> Como estão a ver as coisas para a noite de 31 no Funchal? as noticias não são muito "esperançosas" tendo em conta o espetáculo pirotécnico...



A previsão mais fiável é, obviamente, a do IPMA. O Aviso Amarelo para precipitação forte já está emitido, desde hoje ao início da manhã, e aplica-se, na Costa Sul, ao período das 3h às 9h de dia 1.

















Continuar a seguir as previsões aqui.

Pessoalmente, acho que na zona mesmo do anfiteatro natural em torno do Funchal, os aguaceiros não impedirão o espectáculo pirotécnico, uma vez que o período mais gravoso, em que a chuva será contínua, só começará para lá das 3h da madrugada de dia 1. Na passagem da meia-noite os símbolos na previsão indicam aguaceiros com intervalos/abertas.


----------



## Hawk (30 Dez 2022 às 17:34)

A chuva em si não é o problema maior para o espectáculo. Mas um tecto baixo de nuvens ou a "neblina" que se forma mesmo com aguaceiros fracos pode afectar a visibilidade à distância ou a cotas altas do Funchal. E naturalmente quem não está em casa vai estar sujeito a ver à chuva. Não é comum mas não é inédito.


----------



## lserpa (30 Dez 2022 às 17:53)

Alguém de São Jorge? Confirma-se a chuva de batatas? 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Wessel1985 (30 Dez 2022 às 18:05)

Boas pessoal ...

Por aqui ainda não chegou batatas de São Jorge ... 

Mas temos uma tarde com cada carga de água que é de assinalar ...

Ontem à noite de madrugada também tivemos um temporal desfeito com chuva forte e rajadas de vento assustadoras ... 

De momento temos alguma acalmia ... pode ser que o pior já tenha passado ...

2022 a despedir-se cinzento ...


----------



## Hazores (31 Dez 2022 às 01:43)

Noite de inverno pela ilha terceira, vento com rajadas fortes, chuviscos e frio....


----------



## StormRic (31 Dez 2022 às 03:33)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Boas pessoal ...
> 
> Por aqui ainda não chegou batatas de São Jorge ...
> 
> ...





Hazores disse:


> Noite de inverno pela ilha terceira, vento com rajadas fortes, chuviscos e frio....



E tem sido dia e noite de passagem rápida de linhas e células:


----------



## lserpa (31 Dez 2022 às 12:24)

Por aqui, alguns aguaceiros, e a temperatura a oscilar entre os 8° e os 11°c na minha estação.

Sempre que passa um aguaceiro, la vai ela para baixo 
Edit: a estação está a 87 metros de cota…


----------



## Hazores (31 Dez 2022 às 15:20)

Boa tarde, 

Não foi nada de especial, mas vi num video que cairam pequenos flocos de neve na serra de Sta Bárbara durante a manhã de hoje (Confirmei a data do vídeo)


----------



## lserpa (31 Dez 2022 às 15:25)

Hazores disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Não foi nada de especial, mas vi num video que cairam pequenos flocos de neve na serra de Sta Bárbara durante a manhã de hoje (Confirmei a data do vídeo)



Relativamente à neve, esta manhã, há dados que revelam que houve condições para a queda de neve no grupo central à excepção da Graciosa.
Há registo de 1,6° aos 900 e poucos metros no Faial e São Jorge, o que fazendo a conversão para os 1000 e poucos, a temperatura andou nos 0 vírgula tal. 

Pena a pouca precipitação. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (31 Dez 2022 às 20:57)

Pico esta tarde, cota ~1000



Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (1 Jan 2023 às 00:32)

A terminar o ano, uma mínima daquelas!

Estação dos bombeiros do Faial neste momento!







Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Hawk (1 Jan 2023 às 01:28)

Nem uma gota de chuva neste 31 de Dezembro na Madeira. Não houve a tão anunciada passagem de ano molhada. Vamos ver se existe precipitação noite dentro que justifique o aviso amarelo.


----------



## StormRic (1 Jan 2023 às 01:32)

Hawk disse:


> Nem uma gota de chuva neste 31 de Dezembro na Madeira. Não houve a tão anunciada passagem de ano molhada. Vamos ver se existe precipitação noite dentro que justifique o aviso amarelo.





StormRic disse:


> Pessoalmente, acho que na zona mesmo do anfiteatro natural em torno do Funchal, os aguaceiros não impedirão o espectáculo pirotécnico, uma vez que o período mais gravoso, em que a chuva será contínua, só começará para lá das 3h da madrugada de dia 1. Na passagem da meia-noite os símbolos na previsão indicam aguaceiros com intervalos/abertas.




Aguaceiros? Que aguaceiros?


----------



## otreblA (1 Jan 2023 às 09:38)

O nevoeiro atrapalhou bastante o espectáculo.

Bom 2023 para todos.


----------

